

NoScript author apologizes, releases 1.9.2.6 to undo the changes - vaksel
http://noscript.net/

======
jobo
But then you link right to his site to give him more ad revenue. That wasn't
the best idea considering the problem.

~~~
bravura
What was the problem? The page is too busy to see what's new.

~~~
buugs
They released an update to allow adblock users to see adds on their site
enabled by default.

~~~
just_the_tip
He did this by including obfuscated code that modified the internal state of
Adblock Plus without notifying the user.

------
tlrobinson
_"now I realize that the general security of the Mozilla extensibility system
is being questioned because of this incident. Believe me: I didn’t even
considered such a fallout as a remote risk."_

I would consider that a positive thing. His hack didn't make Mozilla any less
secure, it just exposed an existing insecurity.

